# USAudio US-2150V info wanted



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Picked up this amp in Japan. USAudio US-2150V. Have really no info on it, and can't seem to find much out there. Heard they made about 1000 before they went out of business a while ago. I've got more pics if you want them.



















Anyone have any info on this guy?


----------



## armyvet (Mar 15, 2013)

that amplifier is really a hybrid amplifier.I dont think its a pure tube amplifier like some of the upscale tubes.they like 4 or 8ohms preferebly.not really designed for high current(2 ohms) but it was advertized being stable.this may have been the only tube in the us audio family.early 2000s possibly?


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

armyvet said:


> that amplifier is really a hybrid amplifier.I dont think its a pure tube amplifier like some of the upscale tubes.they like 4 or 8ohms preferebly.not really designed for high current(2 ohms) but it was advertized being stable.this may have been the only tube in the us audio family.early 2000s possibly?


That is one thing I can confirm, it is a hybrid. A bunch of so-called "tube amps" are actually hybrids. The tubes are only in the preamp section, they are 12AX7/ECC83's on this guy.


----------

